# Made a decision today



## ZeroHawk (Mar 4, 2011)

Going on 5 weeks seperated from my wife and today I made a major breakthrough. We moved to San Francisco about 4 years ago from my home town San Diego. Ever since we moved our realtionship has been off. So today I decided I wanted to move home and be with my friends and family. Im feeling good about my decision and for a couple hours there I was so focused on me ande what i needed to do. I totally stopped thinking about my Wife. I'm about to go to sleep feeling content and decided to check my email. Of coarse theres an email from my wife and the worst thing about it is she is actually nice in the email. Previous emails the last month have been cold. What the Hell. Is this some kind of cruel trick the gods have decided to play on me.:rofl:


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Not a cruel trick. It's rather normal divorce behavior. That's great you will be surrounding yourself with family and friends. Good luck!


----------



## ZeroHawk (Mar 4, 2011)

I was talking more about my wife deciding to finally be civil as soon as i make a decision for myself.


----------



## Kauaiguy (May 8, 2011)

It's called a "WAKE UP CALL" In that maybe you're ready to move on with your life! ... and the thought of how things can go from being separated to actually being divorced!

It's a SCARY feeling if you're NOT ready for it!


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

ZeroHawk said:


> I was talking more about my wife deciding to finally be civil as soon as i make a decision for myself.


Give it a few days. That too is subject to change without notice. When you are going through a divorce, you never know what emotions/behavior each day brings.


----------



## ZeroHawk (Mar 4, 2011)

Kauaiguy said:


> It's called a "WAKE UP CALL" In that maybe you're ready to move on with your life! ... and the thought of how things can go from being separated to actually being divorced!
> 
> It's a SCARY feeling if you're NOT ready for it!


I think I'm more ready now then I was 6 months ago when all this started. I want a normal social life again and a friend base which I personally took away from myself because I felt I needed to spend all my time with my W. That's probably the hardest thing for me right now just relearning how to worry about myself. I'm slowly getting there.


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

ZeroHawk said:


> Going on 5 weeks seperated from my wife and today I made a major breakthrough. We moved to San Francisco about 4 years ago from my home town San Diego. Ever since we moved our realtionship has been off. So today I decided I wanted to move home and be with my friends and family. Im feeling good about my decision and for a couple hours there I was so focused on me ande what i needed to do. I totally stopped thinking about my Wife. I'm about to go to sleep feeling content and decided to check my email. Of coarse theres an email from my wife and the worst thing about it is she is actually nice in the email. Previous emails the last month have been cold. What the Hell. Is this some kind of cruel trick the gods have decided to play on me.:rofl:


Yip, more than likely she won't be nicey nicey in the next email. My W also took on a flippent attitude. As 827 said, it's normal divorce/sep behavior. Just give it a few minutes until she starts thinking about why you made her leave and you will be back on track to move on. Gosh, why am I so negative! :rofl:


----------

